# Southern Utah Desert Bucks



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

So I moved to southern utah this year from salt lake. I was sort of depressed from a hunting point of view to leave the Wasatch front behind...i had a lot of crazy exciting times up in those mountains and i had a few sweet honey holes that i kind of had some pride in finding. so depressed I haven't shot an arrow out of anger in months, i almost feel guilty just touching my bow knowing the neglect I've given her.

that having been said....

I'VE NEVER SEEN SO MANY EFFING HUGE BUCKS AS I HAVE DOWN HERE!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN HAVE THE FRONT!!!!! ALL OF IT!!!!!! EVERY DEER ON THOSE MOUNTAINS!!!!!! 

In the six months I've lived here (sadly i worked too much and didn't have time to scout to make me want to get a otc elk tag. I Moved right after deer draw and surrendered my tag before the hunt for Manti unit because of work.) I have seen more giant toads in that amount of time just fartin around for an hour or two after work then I saw in five years hiking my ARSE off twice during the week after work and every weekend on the wasatch. Seriously i cant wait for this season!!! and if I don't draw I'm going to shoot every giant toad of a buck i see with my camera and post it on here just for drool factor. (locations of bucks will be highly confidential unless you have deep pockets and a REALLY cute sister)

So que sera sera. seriously i see 4 points next to the road on the way to work, all the time....you shouldve seen the 6x6 with a drop tine i saw the other day crossing right in front of my truck, i almost died from forgetting to breathe and then again from heart attack. when i couldnt get my phone to go to camera in time i felt like id just caught a twenty pound rainbow ice fishing only to have it spit the hook when i pulled it out of the ice and then fall back into the hole... and then i felt like smashing my phone in a sobbing stupor. these sunsabatches arent even going to know what hit em next season!!!! ol Groganite is back in the game boys, and hes hungry....Real hungry!! _O\\


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I lived in Cedar I found that it was quite easy to find those big buggers after the hunts but not so during them. 

One friend always got a huge buck every year and was in the running for a lot of the contest that they had at the time. That was until he got nabbed for hunting in Zions National Park.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have been seeing a bunch of big bucks the last couple of weeks down here, saw a huge 5X4 a couple weeks ago. It was blowing and raining real hard so the pic I got was horrible. I am headed out to the Paunsaugunt tomorrow hope to see some monsters.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> When I lived in Cedar I found that it was quite easy to find those big buggers after the hunts but not so during them.
> .


Yep, with Zion National Park, Pine Valley wilderness and the Indian Reservations they have lot's of places to hide during the hunt, and they are not so doe crazy and stupid.

This time of year they are so intent on one thing that if the does didn't run away you could walk right up to them.

A couple from a few years back, first one is in my garden and the second one is across the highway from my house.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Kind of messed up how that little buck is watching in that second picture.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^ kinda 

He's saying. Geez if we had a 7/100 bd ratio I'd be getting to do that.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I wonder how many cougar they shoot in Zion and pine valley? Just kidding I know they harvest way more cats out of those units then any other in the state. Panguitch too.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> I wonder how many cougar they shoot in Zion and pine valley? Just kidding I know they harvest way more cats out of those units then any other in the state. Panguitch too.


You are so full of crap, your eyes must be brown...go look at the harvest/mortality stats of those units and you will see that they are much lower than many other units. The truth is you don't know....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> When I lived in Cedar I found that it was quite easy to find those big buggers after the hunts but not so during them.


 Aint it the truth? I swear that I almost step on monster bucks while hiking during the pre-season. But then the hunt comes along and they all turn into does....

stupid transvestite deer


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That doe in the second picture does not look very happy..........:shock:

Some of you guys have to remember Bumblebee and Commanche units during the muzzle hunts in November in the old days ?
That was amazing. Too bad I was just learning muzzle guns. Missed a few toads. NO in-lines then.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Groganite said:


> So I moved to southern utah this year from salt lake. I was sort of depressed from a hunting point of view to leave the Wasatch front behind...i had a lot of crazy exciting times up in those mountains and i had a few sweet honey holes that i kind of had some pride in finding. so depressed I haven't shot an arrow out of anger in months, i almost feel guilty just touching my bow knowing the neglect I've given her.
> 
> that having been said....
> 
> ...


Ha did you just refer to yourself in the 3rd person. Good luck down there I will gladly take your vacancy on the wasatch front and the extended hunts. Hazmat out


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't pay any attention to Groganite!!!!! Remember....he said Southern Utah Desert Bucks....the desert sun has touched his brain.....it is just a mirage ... there aren't any bucks down here.....those picks I posted were from Northern Utah..... uuhhh... yeah that's the ticket....no bucks down in Southern utah


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Don't pay any attention to Groganite!!!!! Remember....he said Southern Utah Desert Bucks....the desert sun has touched his brain.....it is just a mirage ... there aren't any bucks down here.....those picks I posted were from Northern Utah..... uuhhh... yeah that's the ticket....no bucks down in Southern utah


................................Jack-A-Lopes...............................


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Go check out the winter range around kanab. I was there a week ago looking around and the Giants have really come out of hiding. Hunted there last year some and seen nothing bigger than a fork during season though


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 29, 2015)

I camped up pine valley when the flash floods hit. Never saw one deer. They was all probably way high


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup southern utah is definitely where it is at for very large bucks.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> You are so full of crap, your eyes must be brown...go look at the harvest/mortality stats of those units and you will see that they are much lower than many other units. The truth is you don't know....


Hmmm. Let's just look at the numbers. In the last 4 years they have harvested 60 cats in out of Zion and 59 in Pine Valley 50 in Panguitch. in contrast 36 off of Monroe or worse 18 off Stansbury. How is the Stansbury deer herd these days? booming? How many deer tags are issued today? Idk

You only make me smarter about something Ive got handled. I was happy to see they had a big harvest on female cougar on Monroe in 2011 with 7 and 2012 with 6. Holly cow, couple that with the nearly 100 yotes taken out by chopper on Monroe the good weather and option 2 we actually can effect wildlife to our benefit. Its not all out of our hands.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

3rd person..yeah all the time (nuttier than squirrel turds) /**|**\\ ...Some of the bucks i saw before archery, some during, some after...i'm sure they go into hiding just like all the big ones do when they start seeing hunters in the field, after all they didn't get big hanging out next to the road. If you want the big bucks spike camps are the way to go.. lane:
Ive just never seen so many without having to work for it.

Still trying to locate the elk herd in the any bull unit down here, so far all I've seen is some sign here and there but no wapiti. From what I've heard they are pretty far and few between in that unit, up near cedar i hear is a different story but ive already got a sweet spot if i wanted a cow or spike...


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

As far as Cougars go, TONS they may not be getting harvested but they are ever so present... In some places i couldnt throw a rock a 100 yards without hitting some fresh tracks...They even come into town once a year and make the papers. The yotes are pretty bad too, they often come into town, they know that they can hang out in the state parks and the Hippy village near snow canyon and avoid getting shot.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> I wonder how many cougar they shoot in Zion and pine valley? Just kidding I know they harvest way more cats out of those units then any other in the state. Panguitch too.


Hmmm..than any other in the state? Hardly....in the past five years, more cats were harvested from the Pahvant unit, the Chalk Creek unit, the book Cliffs, the central mountains nebo unit, the beaver unit, among others compared to the zion unit (which had the highest of those you listed). The boulder unit had more cats shot than the pine valley unit as did fish lake and others.

Again, you are full of bs!

Then, to take things even further, how many cats were killed from the Henry's unit? The Pauns. unit? Both of these units are among the state's lowest...yet, their deer numbers are actually growing quite well!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You better post numbers. I don't believe this conjecture.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> You better post numbers. I don't believe this conjecture.


Ok....here they are (At least the ones I looked up):
Cougar harvest from 2010-2014
Cache: 49 
Ogden: 39
Chalk Creek: 71
Book Cliffs: 78
LaSal: 40
Henry's: 16
Central Mountains (Nebo): 85
Pahvant: 83
Beaver: 69
Monroe: 42
Dutton: 28
Fish Lake: 62
Boulder: 66
Pauns.:28
Panguitch: 52
Zion: 67
Pine Valley: 60

So, based on just these units that I looked up, the zion and pine valley units along with panguitch are certainly NOT the highest cougar harvest units in the state...again, you are full of crap!

What's even funnier about the cougar harvest stats and what you keep spouting is that the overall trend for cougar harvest is DOWN, yet the deer population's overall trend is UP! That is exactly opposite of what you are constantly spouting. IF cougars were limiting our deer population, then downward trends in cougar harvests would mean a downward trend in deer population...but it's not. IN fact, since the deer crash of 93...the annual harvest of lions has shown a downward trend and the deer population has shown an upward one! The reality is that your eyes are brown....


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Why did this thread get hi jacked why why why. All of the big utah deer live in southern utah I tell ya so keep driving south past the wasatch front. Hazmat out


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> ................................Jack-A-Lopes...............................


There are a lot of Jack-A-lope traps in Wyoming.

This is a picture of what they look like http://www.jetsongreen.com/images/old/6a00d8341c67ce53ef0128778e910c970c-500wi.jpg

The trap snares the horns and people go out and collect them at night.

Maybe Southern Utah should utilize these traps.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> There are a lot of Jack-A-lope traps in Wyoming.
> 
> This is a picture of what they look like http://www.jetsongreen.com/images/old/6a00d8341c67ce53ef0128778e910c970c-500wi.jpg
> 
> ...


Naaaa, those are just guard rail storage racks. I see them all over Wyoming where there are no guard rails.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> That doe in the second picture does not look very happy..........:shock:
> 
> Some of you guys have to remember Bumblebee and Commanche units during the muzzle hunts in November in the old days ?
> That was amazing. Too bad I was just learning muzzle guns. Missed a few toads. NO in-lines then.


My old man drew Bumblebee back when it was a draw hunt. He killed a nice 29 inch wide 4x4. All he had was a head shot, so he took it and he ended up blowing the skull plate in half. There is a picture of me when I'm about 3 years old or so standing next to the separated antlers on our old back lawn in Enoch. I used to do a fair amount of hunting on Bumblebee in my high school days and into my early 20s and saw some very nice bucks. I still would hunt there if it weren't for option 2 forcing me to have to choose Zion over anything else. I kinda miss the old 5 region setup.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

THIS IS NOT A HOW MANY COUGARS HAVE BEEN KILLED AND WHERE AND DON'T THESE CONTACTS MAKE MY BROWN EYES BLUE TROLLING THREAD . SO PLEASE START A NEW THREAD IF THAT'S WHAT YOUR AFTER. Cheese"n"Rice!!

Back to the subject, does anyone have any southern Utah big buck pics? Harvested or not, game cam pics, ect?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

saw a few tonight..


----------

